
The Paleobiology Database - hownottowrite
https://paleobiodb.org/
======
weberc2
I looked at the US over the Mesozoic, and it's interesting how fossil
concentrations seem to be a function of modern state boundaries. For example,
Nebraska has almost nothing, but all the states north, south, and west of it
are covered. Idaho and Oklahoma tell similar stories. I wonder if it's related
to dig permits or paleontology-strong university locations?

~~~
jweir
Paleontology is often tied to construction. A locale may require a
paleontological survey during construction. So as the earth is dug up someone
will be onsite to monitor for fossil remains.

If some are found then construction could be halted while the fossils are
removed.

The same is also true of archaeology - you just don't usually need dig as deep
to find artifacts.

~~~
weberc2
Oh, cool. I would have guessed it was inversely related to crop agriculture--
the states with productive flat land seemed to have dramatically fewer finds
than their rugged neighbors.

------
chris_va
In case anyone wants a fun ML problem:

[http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/anemone-
computer-m...](http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/anemone-computer-
models-improve-odds-of-fossil-hunting-success-additional-resources/)

[http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/anemone-
computer-m...](http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/anemone-computer-
models-improve-odds-of-fossil-hunting-success-additional-resources/)

------
sixdimensional
Actually, my first thought about this was, how can the public add to it? For
example, I have found fossils in Western New York. My find is not documented
anywhere, and I am not sure if it would be valuable knowledge to know what and
where I found it, but being able to share my own finds might help complete the
picture. It would be like crowdsourcing the problem. If they allowed people to
upload info (albeit, unverified), it could be shown as a layer and verified
over time maybe?

In any case, this is very cool, and as a fossil enthusiast, I am super excited
to see it!

------
cobbzilla
I love history on a map!

Here's a littler something I've been working on, more focused on human history
than natural history:
[https://alpha3.histori.city/](https://alpha3.histori.city/)

it's kind of a mashup of Wikipedia + Map + Time Machine.

It's all open source. Still a very early release & definitely some rough
edges, but thought maybe it's ready enough to share. all feedback very much
appreciated.

~~~
huangwei_chang
Your work looks interesting. Is there a user guide or sth like that?

~~~
cobbzilla
just the online help for now, hit the question icon in the top right. let me
know what you'd like to see in a user guide :)

------
overcast
This is actually a really interesting project, I love a good chart.

------
dluan
This is a very big deal for the field of paleontology! A lot of scientists are
excited by this. Equivalent of the human genome project, but for really old
rocks!

